# Need a Disney name for our kitten!



## CherCrazy

Anyone have any cute ideas for a Disney-ish name for our kitten?  She is 9 weeks old, black with some white spots.

We thought of Boo, Disney, and my daughter said GooglyBear.

Any one else?


----------



## Bob P

How about *Figaro*?


----------



## mabenoab

Daisy? Minnie?  (I know I'm stating the obvious, but such classics!)


----------



## Dsnymouse

How about pixie?


----------



## AllanADale

Just named our new one Nala.


----------



## lilsweetpea

Figaro
Jasmine
Belle or Bella
Princess

I guess it depends on her personality


----------



## nolacindy

Cruella, for the dalmation like colors.


----------



## MagicAddict2178

Epcat


----------



## MeowGoddes

Duchess - Aristocats
Dinah - Alice in Wonderland

Too bad she isn't a boy, "Lucifer" is awesome!


----------



## LegoMom3

Tinkerbell!


----------



## disneyfan2

susie or Perla?


----------



## MomWith2Cinderellas

Mischa - From Make Mine Music
or
Dory - Finding Nemo

We also have a new kitten...Her name is Fergie


----------



## cnlmom

Our dog it Ariel


----------



## cnlmom

Oops.....meant to say our dog IS Ariel


----------



## diznylnd

Congrats on your new kitten. We also got a new kitten about a month ago. My DD7 named him "Zero". He is all white except two lines on his head.  Here are some pics of him on the pets thread. 

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=19154430&postcount=347

Good luck picking a name.


----------



## xyzabc33

How about Waffles?  The name of Goofy's cat on the Goof Troop TV series.


----------



## kelleigh1

I haven't read through, so this may have been mentioned:

SIMBA


----------



## patches07

Raja from Aladdin


----------



## STOPxmickeytime

i like "flounder" from the little mermaid.
and even though this is more for a dog, "nana" from peter pan.


----------



## nemonoah

Our cats name is Belle, and my mom named her dog Winnie, and I know that this is a boys name, but I always liked Mowgli!!


----------



## Jrabbit910

I like these names for pets, not all are Disney Cats but are Disney Characters.... Jack, Sally, Figaro, Lucifer, Dewy, Esmeralda, Jasper, Meeko, Percy, Sebastian and lastly Waldo!  hope some of these helps!


----------



## princess&princemommy

Walt


----------



## mjaure

CherCrazy said:


> Anyone have any cute ideas for a Disney-ish name for our kitten?  She is 9 weeks old, black with some white spots.
> 
> We thought of Boo, Disney, and my daughter said GooglyBear.
> 
> Any one else?




My aunt got a kitten that was white with black spots and named her Cruella Deville.  She also has a calico named Belle.  

--Mary


----------



## cameyer85

MagicAddict2178 said:


> Epcat



have one named Nala but next one WILL be EPCAT ! !! ! great idea ! ! !


----------



## tadamom

I like Figaro too!


----------



## 1000th happy haunt

We named our new Maine Coon kitty Indiana Jones.


----------



## leahlovesdisney

How about Marie, from Aristocats?
Or after a princess, Belle, Snow White, Aurora, Jasmine, etc.

Or Waffles, like someone said. Goofy's cat. Oh yeah, and Mr.Pettybones, Goofy's other cat.


----------



## FyreFli64

I vote for Figaro too...since she is black and white like the "real" Figaro!


----------



## ThreeAngels

Epcat is AWESOME!  Love that one.  You could call her Eppie for short.

I also like Nala and Figaro and any of the princess names.

Good luck deciding.  Can't wait to hear what you've chosen.  Oh, and congrats on the new kitty!


----------



## Luv Bunnies

We almost named our girl bunny (not the one in the picture - he's a boy) Lily Belle after Walt's wife and, of course, Belle.  Then my husband noticed that she has gray streaks on her back and tummy and commented that she looks like she rolled in ashes.  So, we ended up naming her Ashley Belle (had to keep the Belle because I wanted at least one Disney name).  I'm keeping Lily in mind for future pets, but you can use it if you want!!!


----------



## disneyscootergal

How about "Squirt"? (glances coyly towards her own avatar...)


----------



## makinorlando

AllanADale said:


> Just named our new one Nala.


 
We had a litter of kittens last year, and named them after Lion King characters.

Nala, Kiara, Sarabi, Simba & Kovu (although he is now nicknamed Bubba)

Nala, Kiara and  Sarabi were all adopted by new families.

Simba and Kovu stayed with us, but Simba had other ideas, got out and ran away!


Daisy is cute too - we fostered a puppy for a bit and named her Daisy - it fit - her adoptive family kept the name!


----------



## lilsweetpea

Did you pick a name?


----------



## KelleyGirl

We named our black/white cat Lilo and we have a black German Shepherd named "Gracey", for the Gracey Mansion.  Did you pick one yet?


----------



## nolacindy

...... anxiously awaiting the kittys name!


----------



## MagicAddict2178

cameyer85 said:


> have one named Nala but next one WILL be EPCAT ! !! ! great idea ! ! !



Thanks!  Epcat just popped into my head when I saw this thread yesterday.  Now I want to get a cat so I can name it Epcat, too!   



nolacindy said:


> ...... anxiously awaiting the kittys name!



Me too!  Please let us know what you decide to name her!


----------



## Stitch'sCousin

How about "Aristo" or "Ohana"?


----------



## palmickey2005

How about "Lucky" or "Perdita" from 101 Dalmations ?

Other Disney related names could be: Pixie, Belle, Lady ?

That's cute, I like "Epcat" also.

We don't have a cat yet but I like the name "KitKat" however if we do get a cat I think I want a Disney name also.

Oh how about "Fantasia" ?

Have fun deciding.


----------



## CleveRocks

Another vote for Epcat!

I thing Gepetto would be a very cute kitty name.


----------



## disneyscootergal

lilsweetpea said:


> Did you pick a name?



I want to know, too!


----------



## DizzDoll

Did you name her yet?  My DD chose Dinah for our cat after Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## chappellfamily

We have a mini dachsund(black/tan) we named her:  "Disney"!!


----------



## Princess Carrie

I like Oliver!


----------



## RACHELSMOM1

CherCrazy said:


> Anyone have any cute ideas for a Disney-ish name for our kitten?  She is 9 weeks old, black with some white spots.
> 
> We thought of Boo, Disney, and my daughter said GooglyBear.
> 
> Any one else?



Vote for FIGARO here!


----------



## Aaronbox

Tiger Lily
As in Princess Tiger Lily.


----------



## tinkerkel2u

Black & White....like a skunk?  How about "Flower" from Bambi?


----------



## CherCrazy

I just got back to the Disboard after a couple of days away from my computer.  I knew y'all wouldn't let me down!!  Great ideas!

I love EPCAT....that is so hysterical!!  So far I have been calling her Boo (from Monsters, Inc) but no one can agree on the REAL name yet.  Problem is there are 6 of us to disagree on the name!    I'll tell DH about Epcat tonight, see what he thinks.  

BTW, she is sleeping on my lap right now!!!   So cute!


----------



## valleygirl

I'm not sure if you've already chosen a name but what about Mewsette from the Aristocats.  Growing up that was the name of my cousin's cat and I always loved it.


----------



## Trentmom

I just found a list of the names of the 102 dalmations:

Maybe one of these

1. Bubba
   2. Seargent
   3. Chew
   4. Bones
   5. Princess
   6. Freckles
   7. Eight ball
   8. Orion
   9. Full stop
   10. Snip
   11. Dotcom
   12. Marbles
   13. Sunspot
   14. Nickels
   15. Hotdog
   16. Fetch
   17. Cinders
   18. Lollipop
   19. Scout
   20. Domino
   21. Gobstopper
   22. Squeaky
   23. Buttons
   24. Cotton ball
   25. Tic
   26. Tac
   27. Toe
   28. Junior
   29. Jake
   30. Speckles
   31. Ears
   32. Bob
   33. Alameda
   34. Nipper
   35. Oddball
   36. Tippy
   37. Jersey
   38. Twister
   39. Badger
   40. Skipper
   41. Snowball
   42. Ellipses
   43. Pepper
   44. Pinwheel
   45. Jimmies
   46. Buddy
   47. Stripes
   48. Ralph
   49. Nugget
   50. Fang
   51. Windy
   52. Chester
   53. Smoky
   54. Chief
   55. Soho
   56. Drifter
   57. Rufus
   58. Peeve
   59. Moose
   60. Cosmo
   61. Grinder
   62. Gideon
   63. Snicker
   64. Chance
   65. Squirrel
   66. Tug
   67. Badges
   68. Blunder
   69. Little dipper
   70. zephyr
   71. Chase
   72. Bongo
   73. Soccer
   74. Sparky
   75. Wags
   76. Smudge
   77. Bootsie
   78. Bogey
   79. Otto
   80. Hydrant
   81. Ashes
   82. Typhoon
   83. Snake eyes
   84. Whirlwind
   85. Bluster
   86. Diggity
   87. Scamper
   88. Toffee
   89. Gumball
   90. Big dipper
   91. Polka
   92. Chocolate chip
   93. Patches
   94. Dab
   95. Inky
   96. Rorschach
   97. Splatter
   98. Fisher
   99. Spindle
   100. Flip
   101. Cue ball
   102. Checkers


----------



## straightj23

What the heck is the matter with you people?  What ever happened to Tigger???    That would be a great name for a male cat!

If it's a female, a great dis name would be Duchess.


----------



## cjhinch

We got our kitten yesterday, and we decided on Jasmine!!


----------



## AurorasDad

...not Whizzer...right?


----------



## CherCrazy

Trentmom..thanks for all 102 names!  I didn't know they really named them ALL!!  Gosh, I hope you copied and pasted all those names!!

Can't name her Tigger, cause our male cat is named Tiger.  He's not a happy camper right now anyway...more confusion would really bother him.   

I think we've grown to like "Boo"  (Monsters, Inc.)  DS says it stinks though and that he should have naming rights since DH named Tiger.  DH thought the name Epcat was funny too, but he is stuck on Boo.  

We're gettin' closer, at least.  We'll see what DD says when she comes home Sunday.  I just want this 9 week old baby to start responding to a name!!


----------



## PaulaSue

We have a black and white longhair from the spca and her name is Ariel.


----------



## Trentmom

CherCrazy said:


> T*rentmom..thanks for all 102 names!  I didn't know they really named them ALL!!  Gosh, I hope you copied and pasted all those names!!*
> 
> Can't name her Tigger, cause our male cat is named Tiger.  He's not a happy camper right now anyway...more confusion would really bother him.
> 
> I think we've grown to like "Boo"  (Monsters, Inc.)  DS says it stinks though and that he should have naming rights since DH named Tiger.  DH thought the name Epcat was funny too, but he is stuck on Boo.
> 
> We're gettin' closer, at least.  We'll see what DD says when she comes home Sunday.  I just want this 9 week old baby to start responding to a name!!



Yes, I copied and pasted those...too much typing for me... 

What names is DS thinkng of, since he doesn't care for Boo???


----------



## disneyfreak103

how about tinker or some thing like bell or bella


----------



## wolfxofxnovember

Serabi, Duchess, Bagheera.


----------



## hayanyujah847

I foster kittens for a local animal shelter and always give them Disney names when I get to name them.  Right now, I have two 10 week old sisters Nala & Kiara (the lionesses from the Lion King). I think Flower was a good suggestion or any of the Disney cats/big cats!


----------



## tinkamom

We just got a new kitty too!  And we named her name Boo!  I got mixed reactions to this name, people either love it or I have to explain it! 

Good luck with the kitty!


----------



## DizzDoll

How about "Homeless"?  As in "you poop on the floor and you're HOMELESS".  Just a thought.  My cat doesn't answer to it, either.  She answers to the can opener.


----------



## Princess Peach

We have a Woody and a Jessie.


----------



## winniethepoohsmom

How about the cat's from the Aristocats movie.  I can't think of their names right now even though ds has watched that movie so many times.  I'm sure someone here would know.  If it comes to me I'll let you know.  Linda


----------



## myramsy

Both of our cats have disney names...Buzz and Simba!
If we get a dog I want to name it after a disney princess....
Have a very disney day!


----------



## EmptyCinema

winniethepoohsmom said:


> How about the cat's from the Aristocats movie.  I can't think of their names right now even though ds has watched that movie so many times.  I'm sure someone here would know.  If it comes to me I'll let you know.  Linda



Marie!


----------



## Keokagal

My new cat is Captain Jack Sparrow!  He's a Russian Siberian, at 8mos. already 10.5lbs.  I call him Sparrow.  He's laying all over the keyboard now.  Why do cats love to lay on keyboards!?  
Boo is a nice name.
I thought Homeless was a riot


----------



## LGH1946

TIGGER, of course!!  But I do like EPCAT.  That is so cute.


----------



## jkckr

We have 2 male kittens.  Nemo and Tigger!  Both were named by my sons!  We wanted the 2nd kitten to be a girl so we could name her Dory, but no such luck.


----------



## Indianadisneyfan

I'm not sure if this has been said or not ,but what about pixie?


----------



## jeminni

figaro


----------



## disneygirl01

we have a all black cat and we named her Disney everytime we call her we smile and i really think she likes her name i know everyone that  meets her loves her name..


----------



## lovethecastle

how about tinkerbell? 
Have you named her yet? and has your older cat adjusted yet to not being an only cat?


----------



## pixdust

Duchess.


----------



## design_mom

I think Boo is cute.
(I think Epcat is hysterical, but sounds like a boy cat's name.) 

We named our dog Violet... after the girl in The Incredibles.


----------



## shaniadobie

Lilo or Clarabelle


----------



## Granite State Heidi

DizzDoll said:


> How about "Homeless"?  As in "you poop on the floor and you're HOMELESS".  Just a thought.  My cat doesn't answer to it, either.  She answers to the can opener.





 

We have a Jaq and a Gus.  (after the mice in Cinderella).  And yes, sometimes I call Gus "Octavious".

How 'bout Pongo?


----------



## DisFhan

Turk from Tarzan........


----------



## CherCrazy

She is officially "Boo".  Pretty much everyone under age 12 understands the name, over 12 forget it.  "What is Monsters, Inc.?" 


I liked the "Homeless" idea too...but I think she is really learning to respond to "No Scratch!"....  as she tries to tear apart my couches!  Sigh, raising children!   

She makes up for it though by coming over to cuddle in my lap when I get home from work.


----------



## Mischa

Congrats on the kitty and naming her.  I think Boo is a cute name.



MomWith2Cinderellas said:


> Mischa - From Make Mine Music
> or
> Dory - Finding Nemo
> 
> We also have a new kitten...Her name is Fergie



I would have voted for Mischa (since that's my name!)   



Trentmom said:


> I just found a list of the names of the 102 dalmations:
> 
> Maybe one of these
> 
> 1. Bubba
> 
> 102. Checkers



Thank you so much for all the names!  



DizzDoll said:


> How about "Homeless"?  As in "you poop on the floor and you're HOMELESS".  Just a thought.  My cat doesn't answer to it, either.  She answers to the can opener.



Too funny!!!!     We named our cat:  King Alexander hyper-Troublemaker (or Kaht for short).  He was a stray (and and old cat when he came to live with us) and came only when someone would say "cat" so we played on that.

Have fun with Boo!


----------



## the Fidge

Congrats on the naming of your kitty.  I had a cat many moons ago named Boo she was my treasure!

My son named our cat Touloose his spelling from Aristocats movie. She has been our faithful protector of all things furry even the black bears for 10 years now.


----------



## GalDisney

Maybe you can call it "MK" for the Magic Kingdom  works for me!! I also like Epcat..think I will call one of the stray cats that hangs around that nam,e


----------



## Unregistered

we have a chloe, jazmine, aladdin, ariel, simba, casper, sebastian, dory, pepper ann, boo, gizmo, and about to have a pixar (maybe) or duchess!
We really like Lily Belle!

HAve fun with your kitty kat!


----------



## portia9

Boo is a very cute name-enjoy your kitty


----------

